# V2.8 ECU Upgrade Now Available for MK7 Golf R / S3 / TTS (North America)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We've updated our Stage 2 ECU Upgrades for 2015-2018 model year MK7 Golf R, S3 (8V), and TTS (8S) in North America to add new features that were first introduced on our newly released 2019 ECU Upgrade. The new features are available free from APR at all APR dealers and include the following tweaks:


- Auto Start-Stop now defaults to the off position.

- Pops and Bangs now has an optional “aggressive” or loud mode.

- Pops and Bangs now has 6MT and DSG specific files to ensure the modes only trigger when intended.

- Coolant temperature protection routines were tweaked to more aggressively protect the engine under extreme track conditions.

To find an APR dealer please visit https://www.goapr.com/dealer/

Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Soft vs Aggressive Poppie boiz!


----------

